# 2012 Cruze Eco possible turbo failure?



## cruze53 (Feb 27, 2018)

Hello everyone, I am somewhat new to the forum, but have been reading and finding tips on here for years and you guys are great! My wife bought her 12 Cruze 6 speed brand new and it currently has 135K on it. 

After having a burst disc (second one, first one occurred at 75K) in the valve cover I found out about Xtreme Revolution's PCV mod and did that about 3 months ago. I have been chasing around various oil leaks ever since that were most likely caused by the failed stock PCV system. 

My major leak now appears to come from where the oil return line mounts to the turbo, but I cannot guarantee that is where it is coming from. Oil feed line is dry as a bone. This car has been using/leaking oil quite rapidly the last couple months and I find it hard to believe ALL of it is leaking out, but I am getting no smoke or performance issues. I pulled the turbo last night because I was going to replace oil feed and return lines, of course the turbo is cracked near the waste gate which sounds common. Is it at all possible that the turbo is leaking externally in some place other than the oil drain line flange or is that just not a common failure. I have some oil in my intercooler lins, but nothing too crazy. I just hate to throw this turbo back I and find out that it is bad. The shaft play doesn't feel too bad side to side and there is no axial play. Any suggestions or past experience advice would be excellent!


----------



## cruze999 (Feb 2, 2013)

You could do a compression test and that would give you an indication of your piston/ring health as there was an issue with the piston lands breaking in which case you would have oil pushed into the cylinder and burning. If you had a bad piston I would think that cylinders spark plug would be oil fouled as well. Also the PCV valve pipe leading to the turbo has a ck valve (just as it enters the turbo) you can ck that by blowing into the hose and you should be able to blow freely to the turbo and from to turbo end you should not be able to blow through the corrugated pipe. XR has a thread on this. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...14-cruze-eco-40k-turbo-failure-questions.html


----------

